# Desastre en Tabasco



## eframono

¿Cómo diría esto en alemán?

¿Tienes sed? Tabasco también. Por favor, dona agua. 

Hast du dirsty? Tabasco auch, Bitte, donne wasser. 

Agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## Quelle

eframono said:


> ¿Cómo diría esto en alemán?
> 
> ¿Tienes sed? Tabasco también. Por favor, dona agua.
> 
> Hast du Durst? Tabasco (hat) auch (Durst).  Bitte spende Wasser.
> 
> Agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## Exxcentrica

Hola eframono, lo de _donar agua_ me suena raro. ¿Qué has querido decir? ¿Quizás ahorra?

cheers


----------



## Sidjanga

Exxcentrica said:


> Hola eframono, lo de _donar agua_ me suena raro. ¿Qué has querido decir? ¿Quizás ahorra?


No, no es raro.

Es una petición para que la gente done agua (potable, me imagino) para los habitantes de Tabasco (casi completamente inundado desde hace muchos días; véase aquí, p.ej.) tengan agua no contaminada.

Por lo demás, estoy muy de acuerdo con las sugerencias de Quelle.
Creo que suena mejor dejar la segunda frase corta y decir simplemente: _Tabasco auch_. 
Me parece que de esta manera impacta o despierta más, por ser más concisa.


----------



## Exxcentrica

Sigianga said:


> No, no es raro.
> 
> Es una petición para que la gente done agua (potable, me imagino) para los habitantes de Tabasco (casi completamente inundado desde hace muchos días; véase aquí, p.ej.) tengan agua no contaminada.


 
En efecto, no es raro en este contexto. Es importante siempre dar contexto. 

En este contexto, eframono, podría sugerir:

Bist du durstig, Tabasco auch! Spende Wasser!

cheers


----------



## Sidjanga

Exxcentrica said:


> En efecto, no es raro en este contexto. Es importante siempre dar contexto.


Bueno, por lo menos yo entendí que el contexto era el título de este hilo.


> Bist du durstig, Tabasco auch![...]


Yo no veo razón alguna para no dejar en forma de pregunta lo que también lo está en la frase original.

Además, así como la pusiste (con coma y sin signo de interrogación) no tiene (mucho) sentido.
Como mucho suena a algo como _"Si vos tenés sed, lo tiene también Tabasco!"._

Yo me quedo definitivamente con la sugerencia de Quelle.
No creo que haya mejor opción en este caso.

Saludos


----------

